# Lube in Asia?



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

What kind of lube do people in Asia use? I know Jig-a-loo and CRC Heavy Duty Silicone spray are the two most famous lubricants, but the last time I check, I couldn't take them on the plane with me. Soo..... To all Asians and foreigners that live in Asia (if Korea, then better) what and how do you get lube for your cube?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, you can always go for KY, or otherwise there's Maximus and Love Balm.

OT: order jiggy online


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 16, 2010)

i think taiwanese cubers use Cyclo, and Chinese cubers use this lubricant nicknamed "D39", i don't know the proper name for that one though.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i think taiwanese cubers use Cyclo, and Chinese cubers use this lubricant nicknamed "D39", i don't know the proper name for that one though.



I heard Haiyan mention that D39.. He said it's the best. Any idea on where to buy it? (Oh, by the way, Cubenjoy sells maru lube separately now. Yay! (1.5 dollars per thing)


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 16, 2010)

D39 is sold on popbuying http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271

SK said its what everyone in China uses.


----------



## (R) (Apr 16, 2010)

KY it really does increase satisfaction...
maybe with your cube??


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought of a bad sexual enuendo on this thread
it's too rude to share


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I thought of a bad sexual enuendo on this thread
> it's too rude to share



Huh? anyway, thanks Woner. How's the maru lube?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> I thought of a bad sexual enuendo on this thread
> it's too rude to share



See my post. I was going to post another type, but it was too rude to share.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 16, 2010)

definitely D39, after comparing it to three brands i've used here

D39 is made in Japan, which is actually used to lube the inner parts of cars.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 16, 2010)

r_517 said:


> definitely D39, after comparing it to three brands i've used here
> 
> D39 is made in Japan, which is actually used to lube the inner parts of cars.


 
i think it's made in china.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 16, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > definitely D39, after comparing it to three brands i've used here
> ...



I think everything is made in China.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > definitely D39, after comparing it to three brands i've used here
> ...



Keemy found it on a Japanese website, and it only shipped to Japan.

Maru lube is the same as the old rubiks.com lube I think. It's just johnson's floor polish or something. Dan knows.


----------



## Samania (Apr 17, 2010)

You can buy lube off the internet, or i would find household items that does not have petroleum in them


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 17, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> D39 is sold on popbuying http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271
> 
> SK said its what everyone in China uses.



wtf that is one expensive can of lube!


----------



## r_517 (Apr 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > definitely D39, after comparing it to three brands i've used here
> ...



i may be wrong, but i dont remember there was any words on the can saying it was made in China. moreover every word is in Japanese.



amostay2004 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > D39 is sold on popbuying http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271
> ...


yep. lub for cars are surely expensive


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 17, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > D39 is sold on popbuying http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271
> ...


yep. lub for cars are surely expensive[/QUOTE]

And it's that good. I've tried it out. It's amazing. It's a bit oily, but the oiliness gets off after awhile... Best lube I evar tried. Does Dan Cohen use it? (D39)


----------



## Drax (Apr 17, 2010)

Maru lube which I stock up on every yearly trip back to Taiwan


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 17, 2010)

D39 is better than jig-a-loo? *gasp*


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Apr 17, 2010)

CRC silicon spray and some silicon spray i Seoul which i dont know


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 17, 2010)

r_517 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...


http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/redirect.php?fid=29&tid=47124&goto=nextnewset


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 17, 2010)

Indonesian here
I use Jig-A-Loo
I can't find CRC-Heavy-Duty silicone anywhere here.
There's also PenRay which is quite nice too.

Other than that, I use silicone liquid...


----------



## r_517 (Apr 17, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...


got it


----------



## kooixh (Apr 17, 2010)

i use a abro silicone spray that i found in hardware store


----------



## jiggy (Apr 18, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> OT: order jiggy online


Hey! Ok? I'm not a...a..._THING_ for you to have your way with, yeah?



DavidWoner said:


> D39 is sold on popbuying http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku._Professional_Magic_Cube_Lubricant_(420ml)-24271
> 
> SK said its what everyone in China uses.



You, sir, are my hero of the week. My memory came with this stuff and it was legend-(wait for it)-ary. I had pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I was never going to be able to get my hands on any more but then you arrive, like that scene towards the end of Kick Ass with Hit Girl -which I won't go in to for spoiler reasons- except you are clutching a can of D39 lubricant!

Most excellent.


----------



## tanapak1 (Apr 18, 2010)

CRC 808 and Silky Hair coat


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Apr 18, 2010)

VASELINE!!! jk
but you can buy it at any drugstore

but you can get EXCELLENT MARU LUBE at cubenjoy


----------



## aegius1r (Apr 18, 2010)

I mainly use two kinds of lubes, cyclo - a kind of silicone spray, and maru lube. And maru lube is totally different from the old rubik's one. They are nothing in common except that they're both white lubes..


----------



## Son Jeong Sang (Apr 18, 2010)

I use G-lub, Maru lube and 3M silicon lube.


----------



## keemy (Apr 18, 2010)

http://rejec.net/~kaddey/top/lube/index.html  found this a while ago. The one lube has a cube on it (apparently that's made in korea hah)


----------



## Zubon (Apr 19, 2010)

D39 is made by the Japanese company "prostaff". It is made in a factory in China so there should be some "leaked" KO cans for sale cheap around Asia. Yes, it is incredibly expensive on popbuying as the same can can be bought for under $3 in Japan.

I use the "dry type" silicone spray made in Japan by "ezetto". But I am sure that in any country, you can get silicone at most hardware stores. The difference is really not that great.


----------



## Crube (May 27, 2010)

I tried ordering D39 from amazon japan, but they dont ship cans containing gas overseas. same thing for all the other shops i found that had it. was just wondering whether anyone has actually bought d39 from popbuying? and if it every arrived?


----------



## theace (Mar 8, 2011)

If the cubes from lightake used to come pre lubed with D 39, then I think D 39 isn't compatible with Maru lube. When my friends and I put some maru lube into cubes that had come pre lubed, it resulted in a strange sticky and gummy substance being created. We had to clean off the oily stuff with warm water.


----------

